# extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.



## Jeannie (2 May 2008)

I bought a toasted sandwich  for lunch today in a garage the assistant wrapped the sandwich and put the price on it 3.99 I then asked her to put some mayo on the same sandwich which she duly did and proceeded to wrap it again and put a new price on it 4.24  I asked why the new price she said there was an extra charge for mayonnaise . I could'nt believe it and asked was she really serious  i never had an extra charge for this before or are we paying for this without knowing when we buy our lunch .Just to finish i stood my ground and they did not charge me for the mayo. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## onlineprint (2 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*

Was the mayo from a bottle or a single packet? If a single packet I assume they are buying wholesale for catering supplies for making up sandwiches


----------



## sam h (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*

Do they have a price list ?  If so, you could see how they charge for the rolls/sambos.  
Some advertise €x for 1 meat & 2 salads (mayo would normally be included).  
Some would list €x for roll, €x for meat, €x salad.......and €x for mayo!!

At the end of the day, the mayo must be paid for.  Some places include it in the price. They may choose to only charge those that use the mayo and that's their prerogative.  It's also your prerogative not to buy your sambo there again.


----------



## gebbel (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*



Jeannie said:


> Just to finish i stood my ground and they did not charge me for the mayo. Any thoughts on this?



Well done I say. It's what we all need to do when ridiculous surcharges like this are added on. Fight back against the overcharging/ ripoff culture.


----------



## BurritoQueen (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*

Good on you for fighting back. I've NEVER heard of sucha thing in my life! Charging for mayonnaise goodness! But strange they didn't charge for the wrapping paper???


----------



## rmelly (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*

I suspect you wouldn't have been charged had you asked for the mayonnaise before the sandwich was made and wrapped.


----------



## Jeannie (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*

It was charged as an extra topping on the pricing it said one meat filled sandwich +one extra topping . The mayo was taken from a catering size container.


----------



## liketoknow (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*

in any deli,/garage i get a sambo, they normally say white or brown? butter and mayo? never been charged for it!!! next theyll be charging for butter!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueSpud (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*



BurritoQueen said:


> Good on you for fighting back. I've NEVER heard of sucha thing in my life! Charging for mayonnaise goodness! But strange they didn't charge for the wrapping paper???


 
Please tell me where yougo to get you free mayo, I will go there and get a big jar of it.

NOTHING is free, the wrapping is included in the price, the mayo is not. I am sure it said so on the price list.  If you dont like it go elsewhere.....

How do you people deal with a real problem?


----------



## brodiebabe (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*



BlueSpud said:


> Please tell me where yougo to get you free mayo, I will go there and get a big jar of it.
> 
> NOTHING is free, the wrapping is included in the price, the mayo is not. I am sure it said so on the price list. If you dont like it go elsewhere.....
> 
> How do you people deal with a real problem?


 

How much do you pay for mayo?  What a joke!!!!

Of course it should be free.  I'd stop going to my sandwich shop if they started charging for mayonaise.


----------



## brodiebabe (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*



rmelly said:


> I suspect you wouldn't have been charged had you asked for the mayonnaise before the sandwich was made and wrapped.


 

So the OP was paying for the extra work involved in unwrapping and then rewrapping the sambo rather then the mayo?


----------



## z103 (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.*



> How much do you pay for mayo?  What a joke!!!!
> 
> Of course it should be free.  I'd stop going to my sandwich shop if they started charging for mayonaise.



Since when have mayo manufacturers started giving their product away for free?

Did not not understand the post made by Bluespud, or sam h?


----------



## ajapale (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.*

for as long as sugar, butter, ketchup, milk has been provided at no extra cost to consumers at coffee shops / cafés / deli counters?


----------



## z103 (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.*



> for as long as sugar, butter, ketchup, milk has been provided at no extra cost to consumers at coffee shops / cafés / deli counters?


It's already included in the price.


----------



## ang1170 (3 May 2008)

So why isn't the mayo? Is there some fundamental difference between ketchup and mayo?

It would seem to me that there's an expectation that certain things are included when you see a price advertised, even if they aren't actually needed or used (sugar in coffee for example). I'd have thought most people would expect that asking for mayo on a sandwich would fall into this category.

Strikes me this particular outlet is a bit overboard on this one: maybe they've been studying business according to Ryanair?


----------



## rmelly (3 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise*



brodiebabe said:


> So the OP was paying for the extra work involved in unwrapping and then rewrapping the sambo rather then the mayo?


 
Basically - or the inconvenience to the assistant - they appear to have made an arbitrary decision based on possibly being annoyed about having to wrap/rewrap, and maybe depends on how the OP asked I suppose. Was there a queue? Was the assistant about to go off shift or take a smoke break etc?

Why not try again next week include the mayo in the original order and see what they charge?


----------



## MandaC (4 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.*

I agree with rmelly.  The assistant could have been a bit annoyed and was trying to exert their authority.

Did you ever notice if you ask for some of those extra barbeque sauce sachets in McDonalds.  Depening on who is serving, some charge, some dont.  

I have seen places where if mayonaise is in the little catering sachets that they are charged for, but have never seen mayonaise put on at point of ordering charged as an extra as part of a sandwich filling.  

Where would it stop.  If you ordered egg mayonaise, is it so much for the egg and so much for the mayonaise.  
So much for the chicken and extra for the tikka?  Tuna and mayonaise?


----------



## horatio1 (4 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.*

Some outlets charge for the sachets to go on sandwiches and some don't.The consumer has the choice if they want to pay or not.I was recently charged 40 cent at dublin airport for a sachet of red sauce(ketchup for older people)so perhaps 25 cent is not too bad.
With regard to the mayo company giving the product for free,I am sure salt/napkin/plastic knife and fork companies also charge for the products but you dont expect to pay for them.
On a different  but related issue I was charged € 1:40 for a dash of white lemonade at Punchestown.I refused to pay it and went to the shop and bought a can.This was still a rip off at 1.50 but got about 3 drinks out of it.


----------



## ClubMan (4 May 2008)

The original poster has not answered the question already asked by a few posters - was mayonnaise (or maybe condiments in general) listed separately on the price list?


----------



## BlueSpud (4 May 2008)

> The original poster has not answered the question already asked by a few posters - was mayonnaise (or maybe condiments in general) listed separately on the price list?


I wonder why not?


----------



## aaa1 (4 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.*

Out of interest, was it the "On the Run" deli that are at all the Esso stations Same thing happenened me there. I asked for a wrap and she put one slice of turkey on it. I asked for another and when I got to the till it was over €5. I asked why it was so expensive and she said it was another 95cent for the extra slice of turkey. I told her it was a rip-off and left it there and walked out. Her jaw was on the ground. 
That was about two years ago so it's probably more expensive now!


----------



## Jeannie (4 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.*

Sorry for late reply was away all day mayo was charged as an extra topping my work mate got a ham roll with coleslaw and cheese his label  read 1 meat roll with two extra toppings hence mayo/cheese/coleslaw is all an extra topping. When i questioned it the assistant told me the owner had put the price on recently for the mayo.


----------



## europhile (4 May 2008)

*Re: extra for mayonnaise: sandwich was €3.99 but was charged €4.24 after mayo added.*

Where did this happen, Jeannie?


----------



## Jeannie (4 May 2008)

It was a family run garage in Co Kildare


----------



## ClubMan (4 May 2008)

Once again - what sort of price list was displayed and what was itemised on it?


----------



## rmelly (5 May 2008)

if they're charging extra, demand Hellmanns in future.


----------



## Jeannie (5 May 2008)

No price list that was obvious but next time I am there I will have a proper look I was passing through the town I don't live there.


----------



## mercman (5 May 2008)

To all those posters giving out, the original sandwich cost €3.99. That seems a fair price to include Mayo. Work out the costs for the end value of 3.99 and it works out a relatively small amount. And if the labour costs are to high it is because the customers don't return. I wonder why ???


----------



## sparkeee (5 May 2008)

you usually get charged for each item on a sanbo,salad,egg mayo,pickled gerkin etc.


----------

